# ANTIFA TAKES OVER SEATTLE



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So a portion of Seattle is now the nation of Chaz. ANTIFA has taken over and not allowing anyone in. They have armed guards watching the streets. The latest news is they are running out of food in the area. The local liberals are ok with it and calling it a autonomous zone. So they are a terrorist organization, and they have taken over part of the United States and they are making demands. One demand is release all prisoners. They are armed and using force. I have an idea send in the military with orders to shoot on sight.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Nothing will happen, because No one, in the local, state or Federal Govt has any balls anymore..

Police and Military perhaps should be defunded if they wont do their jobs.

There is an active Insurrection in Seattle, and Nothing, I repeat, NOTHING is being done.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> There is an active Insurrection in Seattle, and Nothing, I repeat, NOTHING is being done.


The mayor and govenor of the state have let Seattle go to Hell.

Like I mentioned before... Follow anything by Andy Ngo. Or just do a search of him and what he has been talking about for years.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

TKincaid said:


> Nothing will happen, because No one, in the local, state or Federal Govt has any balls anymore..Police and Military perhaps should be defunded if they wont do their jobs.
> There is an active Insurrection in Seattle, and Nothing, I repeat, NOTHING is being done.


Hogwash. The state/local police work under orders of the state and local government and they have been ordered to stand down. The federal government by law can't send anyone in unless requested or it is a insurrection against the USA. Now let the idiots attack or burn a federal building and I suspect troops will be in there within hours and they won't be wearing kid gloves.

These socialist mayors and governors think they are playing this really cool. I think they forget these radicals are not the ones that go to the polls.

Added: Learned tonight the idiots put up a sign when entering that area which said "Now Leaving The USA". The idiots may have just set up the excuse the President needed to actually move the Army in.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Resky said:


> TKincaid said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing will happen, because No one, in the local, state or Federal Govt has any balls anymore..Police and Military perhaps should be defunded if they wont do their jobs.
> ...


\

It has its own borders, which are enforced with guns, barricaded Borders, does not pay taxes, is extorting locals, and has renamed itself, is sovereign in its own right not beholden TO the Federal Govt. Porta Pottys have now been delivered there.

Trump has Threatened them(Mayor & Gov) already, does nothing. His tweet: 'Take Back your city, or I will.' Thats from Twitter in Chief himself.

So, hogwash my foot.

Its all theatre.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is sad that the mayor and govenor are bending to these people.

It is funny how this movement was against "walls" for mexico... but now are walling off its own version of a country.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Indeed. And so far, the Only Federal Response to this Insurrection was the US Marines banning the Confederate Flag & changing the names of its bases


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> It is sad that the mayor and govenor are bending to these people.
> 
> It is funny how this movement was against "walls" for mexico... but now are walling off its own version of a country.


The more success you allow them the more you empower them and the more they will take. Cut off all supplies going into the area and the populace will soon revolt against Antifa..


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The more success you allow them the more you empower them and the more they will take. Cut off all supplies going into the area and the populace will soon revolt against Antifa..


100% correct. But it is sad that "private" groups are getting them what they want with supplies. They are not getting them all but some.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/zionist_report/stat ... 2181823489

Cant make this up.... in the area called CHAZ.... they are doing segregation.... yes that is correct.

So again... who is being facist? Implementing NAZI type rules... oke: oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now after shootings the mayor says they are going go dismantle CHOP. If they did that to begin with some people would not have been robbed, some would not have been raped, and some would not have been murdered. I guess thats te cost of liberal paradise. How long woud this country last with them in charge of all three branches of gov? They all see themselves as intellectuals. What a joke. What does it take to shock these people into reality.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> Now after shootings the mayor says they are going go dismantle CHOP.


Gonna be interesting to see how they do it since I think the mayor banned rubber bullets, tear gas, and pepper spray. About all the police have left is clubs and live bullets which they will hesitate to use since force equals jail time for the police.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The Mayor came out and said she wants to do it without the help from police. So she is just "asking" them to do it. I think she said she would put them in a TIME OUT if they didn't comply... oke:

I think a huge mistake by Trump is saying that he will not "Allow an Autonomous Zone in DC". The reason why I say it is wrong is because now they will "Flock" to DC and try to take or make that such zone. So it will put the police, millitary, and Secret Service in a sticky situation. It could also be a catalyst for more violence....ie: Protesters fighting with Police and then saying that they "were" attacked. Then the media running with that narrative... AGAIN.

BTW.... on a side note about the Wendy's parking lot shooting that you are not hearing about much. The DA and possible JUDGE over seeing the case of the cop who shot the guy after he pointed the taser at them and fired. It was that same DA that stated and prosecuted a case when a cop used a taser it is a deadly weapon. But now that the criminal who stole the taser... the taser isn't considered "deadly". YEP... interesting twist on this one isn't it. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

These liberal protesters are like mindless robots. Without knowing anything about history they are determined to destroy all of it. After the civil war slaves purchased a statue of Lincoln to honor him. They tore it down yesterday. Some have even said they should destroy Mt. Rushmore. The gov of South Dakota said go ahead make my day. I hope she kicks their ***.

Even the moronic mayor of Seattle said she was going to break up the area ANTIFA has taken over.

Trump has the right idea of letting them go so they can showcase their stupidity to even the dullest wit in the democrat party. Some of them are good people who don't know how to think. Maybe this public display of Trump Derangement Syndrome will make them open their eyes.


----------

